# :-(



## TerriW (Jan 25, 2012)

*Hi.. I'm new to the site and just looking to people to talk to about things who have been going through it longer then me. I live in Alberta and I was diagnosed with fibro about 3 yrs ago.. I worked for a bit after but was crying everyday with the pain.. I finally quit and filed for ccp diability.. They denied me and I appealed and was denied again. I then applied for AISH disability and was denied. I could appeal but I am sure I will be denied. I feel very defeated. I have a 6yr old girl and 8yr old boy. I just turned 30 this month and I am in pain CONSTANTLY. Most of the time I feel I have accepted it and I deal with it but sometimes I feel soo down about it. Today especially I am just so tired and so sick of being in pain. I was wondering if anybody else cant work and if anybody does receive disability for fibromyalgia?? *[/b]


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I receive a disability benefit for my ill health.I have severe ibs and chronic fatigue syndrome.Is there any way your regular doctor could help you if you did appeal once again?I do realise it is not easy to get disability,they put you through so much applying for them,that is exhausting in itself.I live in the uk so our system here is possibly different from the way yours will work.Take care and good luck.


----------

